# Vegas, Luck & my first Bell & Ross (BR 01 Altimeter)



## SteveDusa (Jan 27, 2013)

Hi there everybody! First time here, and I guess I could say luck brought me to what I have always been wanted to own: a Bell & Ross BR 01 Altimeter.

So on Friday, I came to Vegas and going to spend a long weekend (Fri to Mon) as my late vacation, since I've been working non-stop over the holidays.

Luck was on my side last night, hit a jackpot from a quarter slot machine in less than 15 minutes. Paid my taxes and what do I know... the is an authorized retailer of Bell & Ross right in the Casino, and they have a BR01 Altimeter, serial# 50X, brand new in display.

If you ever seen the ad for Vegas, their slogan is What happens in Vegas, stays in Vegas. I thought to honor that slogan so I spent my luck on that limited edition BR 01 Altimeter.

I would like to apologize to Jerry Brown, Governor of California. Why? I choose to have it shipped next day to LA, so I just saved myself 9% in taxes. Sorry Jerry, but I didn't voted for you.

I could say luck wanted me to have the BR 01 Altimeter, how can I turn this offer down? Man I am one happy camper right now.

A few questions for you experienced B&R owners...


I am aware the strap is rubber. How tough are they? I don't mean to abuse them but will I need to change it in a few years? Or should I get an aftermarket strap for it?
I am a regular swimmer, should I keep the B&R away from the pool? I don't want to damage it for prolonged expose to chorine.

Thanks for your feedbacks! I remembering calling my dad, who has been and still is a commercial pilot, got a bit jealous about the watch (not the fact I hit the jackpot), till I told him don't you spent enough time looking at altimeters in the cockpit everyday? He laughed and says yeah he'll stick with his good old Rolex.


----------



## wristclock (Jul 5, 2010)

You know what they say, pics or it didn't happen.


----------



## rockin'ron (Jun 16, 2010)

Congrats Steve!!
Awesome story!! Don't you just love taking Lady Luck to Vegas??
Post some pics when you get it. That's a watch we don't see here too often.


----------



## WnS (Feb 20, 2011)

Congrats dude, that is quite a winning. I won a mini-jackpot on megabucks slots. Only $500, far shy of the $11M real jackpot.


----------



## red_dave (Oct 5, 2011)

Vegas stories are the best stories....

Congrats on the Addition!


----------



## SteveDusa (Jan 27, 2013)

Guess what UPS just brought me?















Better photos tonight, hard to take very fancy photos with a phone


----------



## stilo (Aug 11, 2009)

Wrist shots?


----------



## wristclock (Jul 5, 2010)

Thats what I'm talking about!!



SteveDusa said:


> Guess what UPS just brought me?
> 
> View attachment 953535
> View attachment 953537
> ...


----------



## rockin'ron (Jun 16, 2010)

Wooohooo!!
Very niiiiice!!! Wear it in the best man!!!


----------



## SteveDusa (Jan 27, 2013)

Surprisingly for such a hefty watch, both in size and weight, it's an incredibly comfortable wear!

















Now I gotta constantly remind myself I'm below 10k feet.


----------



## SteveDusa (Jan 27, 2013)

As promised here are few in detail shots


----------



## Six 13 (Aug 27, 2009)

Thanks for posting, excellent photos.


----------



## mb8780 (Jun 2, 2008)

Man...I never win anything.....maybe a pie once! Happy for you man. that this is so cool!!! Makes you want to get your pilot's licence huh!! haha


----------



## Toothbras (Apr 19, 2010)

Cool watch and nice pics, thanks for sharing!


----------



## Zenrag (Jun 6, 2011)

I like it a lot! Great pick up!



SteveDusa said:


> Guess what UPS just brought me?
> 
> View attachment 953535
> View attachment 953537
> ...


----------



## limo (Mar 14, 2011)

So bought a new camera in Vegas as well?
Nice pics btw ! 



SteveDusa said:


> As promised here are few in detail shots
> 
> View attachment 954073
> 
> ...


----------



## sean.scott (Aug 18, 2011)

Great pics and great story! The first real-life pics of the Altimeter I've seen. 

The old rubber straps are pretty strong. They've been redesigned and seem to be made with a newer (better feeling) rubber, so there's not much of a track record for them, but I think they'll last even longer. I've taken my B&Rs in the pool, but not on a regular basis, but I'm sure you'll be fine (might shorten the life of the strap though).


----------



## Nine (Mar 17, 2009)

Great story, before I go to any casino I also dream of such a situation. But it never happenso|


----------



## simoncudd (Dec 22, 2007)

....great story!
luck was clearly on your side!

Have you seen the BR01 Casino Ltd Ed?!


----------



## Greg Debs (Jun 25, 2012)

Nice Timepiece !!! Lucky Guyz


----------



## red_dave (Oct 5, 2011)

simoncudd said:


> Have you seen the BR01 Casino Ltd Ed?!


I just googled it...

I wish i hadn't :/


----------

